# CBBT Tog, Dec 16, 2018



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

It was un-fishable on Sat (Dec 15). Then I saw a window in the morning of 16th, until 12 -1 PM for kayak-fishing. So, I went to CBBT for tog.

Before I launch I inspected the idler cable and chains on the Mirage Drive for possible stretches because They were new (I had only one trip with them 10 days ago). They look good. I tighten them up a little.

I didn't have any bites until I hit the pilings near the First Island. The fifth one was an 18 incher. After the sixth under size tog, when the current was slack. the idler cable and a chain came off because they were stretched a lot for about 3 hour pedaling. Something like this happened when bites were on usually. The wind had started picking up that time. I moved to the calm area with less current - which is usually one side of the First Island depending on the current and wind direction. I carry many parts and tools in my tackle bag.

*For Hobie owner with Mirage drive with ball bearings,*
I had experienced this - When the idler cable is loose, the chain (inside of the idler cable) will come off. After that the pedals slide outward easily. When there is enough gap, the plastic ball bearings (thin black plastic rods between axle shaft and pedal) can easily slide off the assembly. If it happens, take it to the Hobie dealer. I learned how to put back the ball bearing by using an extra axle shaft. I can use axle shaft from an old V2 drive. You can remove the axle shaft from the old V2 drive, but don’t remove the axle shaft from the new drive (you will deal with the ball bearing again).

When I was working on the drive, I kept the pedals close together. I made sure the ball bearings wouldn’t slide off. 
Coast Guards stopped by because they found a lone yaker wasn’t fishing and was drifting. They came back when I fixed the drive.
I caught two more under size togs during the incoming tide, and came back to the shore before the wind became too strong

Fishing Log:




Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice video Joe. Smart to keep the tools for repairs. Also great idea to leash the drive. Enjoyed as usual.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! Hardcore fisherman. That was a good video. Thanks!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah those darn West or North West winds with an incoming can get NASTY or even the other direction. Been caught a few times before. Fun times paddling when in fear!


----------

